# New rims size question



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

Iam gunna buy some rims and i want to make sure they will fit my 1998 200sx 1.6L. The rims specs are: 17x7 with 42 offset, 4x100 or 4x114.3 Bolt pattern. Can anyone tell me what all those numbers mean?? Will these fit my car??


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

4x100 will fit our cars.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

ryan7o7 said:


> Iam gunna buy some rims and i want to make sure they will fit my 1998 200sx 1.6L. The rims specs are: 17x7 with 42 offset, 4x100 or 4x114.3 Bolt pattern. Can anyone tell me what all those numbers mean?? Will these fit my car??


- 17x7 means the rims are 17 inches in diameter and are 7 inches wide.
- 42 offset means the distance from the mounting flange to the center line of the rim is 42 millimeters.
- 4x100 means 4 mounting bolts on a 100mm radius.

http://www.4x4cyberstore.com/website/aboutires.html

The stock wheel has a 40mm offset, and the 17x7 is wider than the stock rim. This may be a problem with rubbing on the shocks. A better offset would be 35mm which wll move the rim towards the outside of the car.

Lew


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

k, thanks


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

k, thanks. So what the average on tire installation. Like if i bought the rims and i went and had new tires put on them, what would be the average cost on that??


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I think I paid $40 to have my Yokohama K2s mounted and balanced at Discount. Might have even been less.


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

*fitment*

will these fit our cars?? 18x7.5 montegi rims wrapped with 225/40/18 tires. here's the ebay link and here's the size chart from montegi Looks like they have a +45 offset. Is there a chance of fitment???


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

guy on sr20forum told me that the rears will fit, but fronts wont. The font tires have to be 215/35/18 for them to fit. If i bought tires online will a tire shop take my old tires off the front rims and mount my new tires on my rims??? How much average cost???


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

ryan7o7 said:


> guy on sr20forum told me that the rears will fit, but fronts wont. The font tires have to be 215/35/18 for them to fit. If i bought tires online will a tire shop take my old tires off the front rims and mount my new tires on my rims??? How much average cost???


Yeah, a tire place will do that.

My stepdad used to manage tire shops for like 20 years. I can ask him how much it usually is. Shouldnt be too much though............


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

mounting and dismounting is like 7 bucks each, and balancing will cost a bit...around here its like 7 bucks a wheel.

7x2 dismounts 14
7x2 mounts 14
7x4 balancing 28

2 new tires around 80-100 each

kinda gets high.


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

yeah, my stepdad said that to get the old tires off, and put the new ones on, then rotate and balace, would be like $40-$50


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

that aint too bad, i'll just do that and buy the tires offline.


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

make sure you dont get crappy tires


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

aite, so the rims will fit on a 200sx with a 215/35/18 tire, even tho the rims have a +45 offset, right???


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

As I said in the other thread where you asked the same question, No. The tires will hit the struts.

Lew


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

yes they will, im the guy on sr20 who told him they will...

because that was the setup i was running in the summer


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

This is why i keep posting, because i dont know who to believe. I get different answers everytime. Its a 215/35/18 tire on 18" rim with +45 offset. yes or no?


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

ryan7o7 said:


> This is why i keep posting, because i dont know who to believe. I get different answers everytime. Its a 215/35/18 tire on 18" rim with +45 offset. yes or no?


It's not that people are lying to you. It's just that there's common knowledge of what will fit, and usually people stick with that. But if, jlee said he had that exact setup, then i will probably work.

just my 5th of a dime


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

When I was looking for rims and slicks for my 1981 Camaro, fitment was an unknown. I found a shop in Houston that had the UltraLites and M/T slicks I wanted. They were willing to mount a slick on a rim and put it on my car to see if there would be a problem. 

That is the only way to be sure without buying them. The rims/tires you want may fit if you don't lower your car too much. 

I have 16 x7.5 (32mm offset) Kosei K1 Racing rims with 205/50 tires on my 200SX. With the car lowered 1.5 inches, they scraped the fender liner in front when turned hard, and the backs hit the fender on large bumps. There was less than 3/4 inch of clearance between the tires and the springs in the front. The only way I kept them from rubbing was to turn up the damping on the shocks. 

I believe a 45mm offset rim will bring the tires too close to the struts because they will be 1/4 inch closer to the springs than the stock rims and you will be using a wider than stock tire. A 35mm offset should be about right and have the best chance of fitting because they are 1/4 inch further from the springs but not so close they will rub the fender. 

Lew


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

this is how close my tire was to the strut


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

jlee1469 said:


> this is how close my tire was to the strut


That's with 18 x 7 wheels with 45mm offset and 215/35 tires? What brand of tire was it? Some have a wider tread width than others. 

Was the car raised when you took that picture? The struts move in and out with respect to the wheels when driving. Is there any indication of rubbing on the inner edge of the tire? 

Lew


----------

